# Using dbol and anadrol together.



## N*E*R*D (Oct 13, 2008)

Looking through a thread before i think it was pscarb who mentioned running low doses of drol with your normal dose of dbol..anyway this got me thinking.which in turned led to a little bit of research so i thought id post what i found as its quite interesting.

Also i posted a cycle earlier that i will be doing at the end of december..consisted of prop/npp/drol..now as ive got dbol lying around im thinking seriously now of dropping the original drol dose from 100mg to 25-50mg and adding dbol to the cycle 25-75mg together, if i do this i will be sure to update you guys on how that is going..well enjoy the read.

The Great Oral Debate: Anadrol vs. Dianabol

By Gavin Kane

For many years, a great debate has raged over which oral is superior for mass gains, and two of them have stood the test of time; dianabol and anadrol. The debate has continued, arguing which of the two is superior, yet no conclusive evidence has proven one better than the other. People respond to each one differently, some swearing by dbol and some swearing by anadrol. Before we declare one the winner, I am going to go over a bit of history and chemical structure on both products.

Anadrol (oxymetholone) was first made available in the 1960's by Syntex. It is very effective at increasing red blood cell production and was promising for treating severe cases of anemia. With the advent of newer and more advanced drugs such as Erythropoietin, which have less androgenic side effects, Anadrol was discontinued. New studies in AIDS/HIV patients revealed Anadrol was particularly effective at reducing wasting symptoms so it was re-released in the late 1990's.

Oxymetholone is a derivative of dihydrotestosterone, which in theory means it should not convert to estrogen. Since it does not aromatize but still causes gynecomastia in some users, there are other pathways by which it converts. After looking at studies on AIDS patients, I found that it may convert by actively activating the estrogen receptor, so this is a product that would need an anti-estrogen such as Nolvadex.

Dianabol (methandrostenolone) was first made in 1956 by John Zieglar of Ciba fame. Dianabol has been one of the most popular oral steroids of all time, exploding in popularity in the 1970's with bodybuilders and football players and expanding into all avenues of athletics during the 1980's. It somewhat waned during the 1990's with the steroid control act, but was hot again in the early 2000's with reproduction in mass quantities by Mexican labs and underground labs.

Methandrostenolone is a derivative of testosterone and hence will convert to estrogen. Gyno will be a concern for sure, in almost all users, whereas only less than 25% have problems with Anadrol. Again water retention will be a problem, usually due to the estrogenic properties.

Both products will have similar androgenic side effects, which include; acne, water retention, oily skin, male pattern baldness, and increased body hair growth. Both drugs are c17 alpha alkylated, therefore liver protection will be necessary, especially when combining the two.

So we come to the premise of this article, Anadrol vs. Dianabol. Why, the great debate over which product to take? They work on different pathways, have similar side effects you will have to combat, and both are liver toxic. So why is there a debate over which is better and which one should you take? Well, as I stated earlier, different people have different responses to each product. Many people, including myself, find high doses of Anadrol to be too much to handle in trade of the results you get. With this product, I have an extreme loss of appetite, massive water retention, and overall aches and pains and headaches.

On the other hand, when I take Dianabol, I get a general sense of well-being, good but not great size gains, and the ability to keep eating. It sounds like I should keep taking Dianabol and drop the Anadrol, right? Wrong. I get massive male pattern baldness from Dianabol, which I do not experience from Anadrol. I have an increase in blood pressure levels at doses that are high enough to match my gains from Anadrol, and I have to shorten my cycles because of the massive dosages I take to get good gains. So in all, I get some side effects from each that I would like to avoid, while still retaining the great benefits that I can only get from each product.

Anadrol is well known for its ability to cause massive size and strength increases, and as we all know, a stronger muscle has to become a bigger muscle with enough calories to feed it. Dianabol gives me large, quality muscle gains without as much water retention as Anadrol. So what is the compromise? Do I take one during one cycle and then the other product during my next cycle?

The answer is no to both. There is no need to short change yourself gains in either department when you can have your cake and eat it too. I am not alone in my assessments of both products. Most guys have similar issues of massive water retention, headaches and loss of appetite with Anadrol, and MPB and fewer gains with Dianabol comparatively. So, the best thing we can do is decrease our dosages of both products to cut down on side-effects and take them at the same time to increase the benefits.

My recommendation is to take both products in lower dosages but for longer periods of time. Dianabol has been found to work much better for quality gains when taken in lower dosages but for longer periods of time. High doses have severe side effects in some users, a loss of all gains with cessation of the product because of the short cycle (4-6 weeks) and most of the aforementioned side-effects.

Your dosages will be cycle history dependent but when I was at the peak of my career, I was taking cycles of 200mg Dianabol for 6 weeks per cycle, or 250-300mg Anadrol per 6 week cycle. In later cycles when I decided to combine the two products together, I was able to drop my Dianabol use to 50mg per day, and my Anadrol use to 100mg per day and because of the synergistic effect of the two products combined, the effect was similar to high doses of each but with none of the sides. There is something very synergistic when taking these two products together with just a simple cycle of testosterone and deca-durabolin.

I would run my Anadrol cycles for 8 weeks at that dose and my Dianabol cycles for 10 weeks at that low dose with no liver toxic effects as proven by my quarterly blood tests. I did not have to take liver protectants, but I recommend them for most users. I no longer had to watch my blood pressure, my water retention was minimal compared to earlier cycles, and I was able to continue eating massive amounts of food because I did not experience appetite loss from a massive dose of Anadrol.

I highly recommend on your next bulking cycle you try the following: A base cycle of test and deca, add in the Anadrol and Dianabol mix, and some Nolvadex. You will be able to control your water retention, liver toxicity, and other side effects by controlling your dosages. Your doses will vary from mine, but just adjust accordingly and run them for longer periods of time. You will be amazed at the simplicity of this cycle and yet the synergy is un-describable. Your gains will be far better than you have ever had when taking each product alone, your side effects will be less than if you were to take either product in higher doses, thanks to the different biochemical pathways. Everyone already knows that test and anadrol, and deca and dbol are very synergistic. Now combine all four in a cycle and watch yourself just blow up.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice put together article that - Cheers mate


----------



## jonnybinthemix (Nov 21, 2009)

Very interesting read, thanks


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Yep reading that over the the VIP board (over the pond) a few years ago


----------



## folderslide (Sep 29, 2009)

lol, this makes for a good read but i had to laugh at the dosages. 50mg dbol and 100mg anadrol a day? thats higher than most people would run each compound respectively, if they were to run them individually!


----------



## N*E*R*D (Oct 13, 2008)

folderslide said:


> lol, this makes for a good read but i had to laugh at the dosages. 50mg dbol and 100mg anadrol a day? thats higher than most people would run each compound respectively, if they were to run them individually!


Depends on how far an advanced athlete you are.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Bump for a later read.........


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Bumping this thread.

Anyone ran anadrol and dbol together?

If so what were the results like compared to running individually and what doses did you run?

After my cruise I'm considering running test, deca, anadrol and dbol


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Don't ROHM triple x contain both?


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

GeordieSteve said:


> Don't ROHM triple x contain both?


Yes mate, good gains as well. I'm thinking about adding 50mg oxys/40mg dbol to my current cycle...wanna see how that combo works without the winstrol.


----------



## Merouria (Sep 16, 2007)

Mark2021 said:


> Bumping this thread.
> 
> Anyone ran anadrol and dbol together?
> 
> ...


Im currentley running 50mg oxy and 60mg dbol a day. Also running 2g test and 1g eq and 50mg proviron a day. Only started a week ago so i will let you know how it goes. I have run dbol and oxy both on their own so should be interesting.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Merouria said:


> Im currentley running 50mg oxy and 60mg dbol a day. Also running 2g test and 1g eq and 50mg proviron a day. Only started a week ago so i will let you know how it goes. I have run dbol and oxy both on their own so should be interesting.


Please do mate, very interested in the results and sides if any occur.

Some nice dosages there aswell! What's your diet like?


----------



## zgap (May 20, 2014)

Not sure how old this thread is but how did the cycle go?


----------

